# suspens / suspense - sens & prononciation



## Isotta

Chers amis,

Pourquoi l'anglicisme "le suspense" existe-t-il si l'on peut dire en plein français que quelque chose reste "en suspens" ? Pourquoi pas "suspens" pour un film ou un livre (selon le petit Robert) ?

Comment éviter "suspense" en français ? "Attente angoissante" (souffrance de l'incertitude, douleur de l'inconnaissable, anticipation perturbante... ) ?

Merci d'avance--

Isotta

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geve

Chère Isotta,

Une petite recherche d'étymologie sur le TLFi nous dit que "suspense" vient bien de l'anglais qui lui-même vient du... français  


> Emprunté à l'anglais _suspense_, lui-même emprunté, notamment dans la locution _in suspense_, au français _suspens_* et att. dep. 1440 au sens de «état d'incertitude angoissante, d'appréhension»


Comment le mot "suspense" est entré dans le langage courant, historiquement ? Je ne sais pas...

Pourquoi n'utilise-t-on pas "suspens" ? Eh bien, je pense que c'est parce que la locution la plus fidèle au sens serait effectivement "en suspens"... et ce n'est pas un substantif. 

Comment éviter le mot ? Difficile à dire... cela dépendrait du contexte, sans doute...


----------



## xav

"en suspens" n'a pas tout à fait le même sens que le "suspense" anglais : il s'agit d'une constatation objective, concernant une affaire en cours, et non de l'inquiétude subjective qui naît d'un scénario bien ficelé.

J'ai lu des recommandations visant à remplacer "suspense", avec sa prononciation erratique ("suspènns" ? "seuspènns" ?), par "suspens", comme on cherche à restaurer "exprès" (fém. "expresse") au lieu de "express". Mais le substantif "suspens" n'a pas pris, me semble-t-il ; quand j'essaie de l'employer, on me regarde toujours avec étonnement. C'est probablement dû à la différence de sens dont je parlais.

Et je n'ai jamais trouvé d'équivalent satisfaisant. Après tout, pourquoi nous priver de quelques mots utiles, même venant de l'anglais   ? La difficulté me paraît plutôt, comme pour "ouiquenne", d'harmoniser écriture et prononciation.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Je pense que le terme "suspense" nous est arrivé avec les films hollywoodiens, comme western, thriller, gangster, cow-boy etc...


----------



## tie-breack

Bonjour,
quelle est la prononciation correcte du mot "suspense"?
Nasal, pas nasal, les deux?
Merci.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

La prononciation la plus répandue est sans nasale :"sus-pè-n-se"

Parfois on entend la prononciation nasale [sus-pen-se] mais c'est humoristique.


----------



## tie-breack

Merci beaucoup, c'est ce que je supposait.
Est-ce que il y a un motif pour prononcer sans nasal ou il s'agit tout simlement d'une exception?


----------



## zaby

Il faudrait vérifier dans un dictionnaire mais je crois que c'est parce que c'est un mot importé relativement récemment de l'anglais _suspense_ (qui était lui même importé du français _suspens_ -prononcé avec la nasale- mais c'est une autre histoire )


----------



## viera

"Suspense" est prononcé comme en anglais, sauf que le *u* se dit à la française.

Par contre, dans "L'affaire est restée en suspens", le mot est prononcé à la française (_en_ nasal et _s _muet).


----------



## Dracoo

Bonsoir!

*ça se dit "suspense" ou "suspance"?*

J'ai lu sur le web que la mot correct est "suspense" cependant, en Italie, c'est ordinaire écrire "suspance" aussi... ça existe ce mot?


ps: excusez-moi pour mon français...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Non, on ne dit pas suspance, en français. Moi, j'ai plutôt tendance a écrire suspens, mais les deux orthographes sont acceptées.


----------



## Aldebarbaran

Ciao Dracoo, 
Je crois que la forme correcte est suspense.


----------



## Calamitintin

Et ça se prononce [suspènece] !


----------



## grosmax

suspense et suspens sont deux mots différents.

Le _suspense_ est le moment d'attente fébrile de ce qui va se passer,
et ce qui a été suspendu est en _suspens_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. Dans l'un de ses sens, _suspens_ est synonyme de _suspense_ (cf. TLFi s.v. _suspens_), mais il est vrai que c'est d'un emploi littéraire…


> *B. — *_Littéraire
> _*1. *Sentiment d'attente plus ou moins angoissée; moment d'un récit, d'une œuvre dramatique ou romanesque qui la suscite. Synon. _suspense_ (v. _suspense_2 A). _Complète obscurité sur la scène. Le bruit de la voiture se rapproche peu à peu. Il tonne tout près de la porte. Court suspens_ (CLAUDEL, _Violaine_, 1901, IV, p. 626).
> *2. *_P. ext.     _Sentiment d'appréhension. Synon. _suspense_ (v. _suspense_2 B). _Ce suspens devant l'incertain en quoi consiste la sensation des grandes vies, celle des nations pendant la bataille où leur destin est en jeu, celle des ambitieux à l'heure où ils voient que l'heure suivante sera celle de la couronne ou de l'échafaud_ (VALÉRY, _Variété IV_, 1938, p. 135).


----------



## grosmax

Tu me donnes du Paul Valéry de 1938,
je te réponds par une référence à Mallarmé encore plus ancienne trouvée dans le Petit Robert:
SUSPENS. n.m. (1886, Mallarmé; pourrait remplacer l'anglicisme suspense). Littér. Suspense.

Autrement dit, je persiste à affirmer qu'en français contemporain courant tout au moins, suspens et suspense sont deux mots différents.


D'autant qu'ils se prononcent différemment, le "s" final étant prononcé dans "suspense" et ne l'étant pas dans "suspens".
Je trouve indicible (au sens propre tout comme au sens figuré) une phrase telle que
"Un suspens parfaitement intolérable"
où le mot en question serait prononcé [sysp̃ɑ]


----------



## Punky Zoé

Désolée, mais sans être littéraire pour deux sous, j'ai tendance à écrire suspens, le Petit Robert donne les deux orthographes, sans en privilégier l'une plutôt que l'autre.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Est ce-qu'un réalisateur _mettre en suspens_ l'audience?
Et on dit _un film à suspens_?

J'ai vu dans plusieurs articles français, "Alfred Hitchcock --
un maître du suspens."


----------



## grosmax

Punky Zoé said:


> (...) le Petit Robert donne les deux orthographes, sans en privilégier l'une plutôt que l'autre.




Mon petit Robert semble dater un peu (pas de Mallarmé, mais presque ).
Pour le "suspense" (dans son sens emprunté à l'anglais), il ne mentionne que cette seule orthographe, précisant seulement en fin d'article: "V. Suspens, 4°" lequel étant comme je l'écrivais tout à l'heure libellé ainsi:
_ SUSPENS. n.m. (1886, Mallarmé; pourrait remplacer l'anglicisme suspense). Littér. Suspense._
Et comme pour "suspens" il ne mentionne qu'une seule prononciation, celle qui se termine sur la nasale sans "s" final,
j'aurais à partir de là tendance à considérer que "suspens" prononcé "suspense" pourrait bien être une faute d'orthographe.
Je dis bien "à partir de là".
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer ce qu'une édition plus récente du Petit Robert en dit? Je suis avide d'apprendre


----------



## grosmax

"Le Monde" en ligne indiquait lui aussi (bon, d'accord, il y a déjà deux ans et demi ):
*suspens/suspense
*On dira qu'une affaire est _en suspens,_ c'est-à-dire en attente. Mais dans un film ou un roman policier, par exemple, il y a généralement du _suspense_, cette attente angoissée.
http://www.lemonde.fr/web/articleinteractif/0,41-0@2-3208,49-651885@45-422,0.html


----------



## leonv07

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais vous demander sur la différence entre "suspens" et "suspense" qui n'est pas très claire pour moi...C'est peut-être parce qu'en espagnol on ne l'a pas...

Merci bien de vos réponses,

Leonel


----------



## jann

> suspens n.m. - Qui est momentanément interrompu; qui est en attente, dans l'incertitude... etc.
> 
> suspense n.f. - (droit canonique) Mesure par laquelle l'autorité ecclésiastique suspend un prêtre de ses fonctions...



Le TLFi est quand même utile pour ce genre de question.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



jann said:


> Le TLFi est quand même utile pour ce genre de question.


Oui, mais voir aussi le sens #2 de suspense dans le TLFi, substantif masculin également, le plus connu je pense (quand on parle de film ou de livre à suspense) synonyme donc du premier suspens en II B 1 !...


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord avec toi Karine, et je précise que le _suspense _au cinéma est clairement un anglicisme (il se prononce avec une voyelle non nasale) tandis que la _suspense _des prêtres doit probablement se prononcer (presque) comme _suspension_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Selon _Larousse_, *Suspense* *=*

*1.*


> Moment d'un film, d'une œuvre littéraire où l'action tient le spectateur, l'auditeur ou le lecteur dans l'attente angoissée de ce qui va se produire.


*2.*


> Situation ou événement dont on attend la suite avec une inquiétude très vive.



Je voudrais savoir comment s'utilise le mot 'suspense' dans _les situations ci-dessus _?

Par exemple pour n.1 :
- Silence! Le film est au moment de/en suspense. Laisse-moi voir. Je ne peux pas te répondre...
ou peut-être :
- Silence! C'est le suspense. Laisse-moi voir. Je ne peux pas te répondre...
ou encore :
-Silence ! C'est la partie suspense. Laisse-moi voir. Je ne peux pas te répondre.

(c'est comme ça qu'on peut dire ?)


Et pour n.2 je n'ai aucune idée !!! Pourriez-vous, s'il vous plaît, expliquer un peu plus le context et la manière d'emploi de ce numéro aussi ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

1) Silence. On est en plein suspense. Laisse-moi regarder.

2) Grand moment de suspense, mardi soir, au moment du décompte des voix des élections présidentielles américaines.


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce qu'on prononce "suspens" toujours avec un "s" muet à la fin ? Par exemple, dans la phrase suivante : "Alfred Hitchcock est un grand maître du suspens" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## OLN

Alfred Hitchcock est un grand maître du suspens*e* qui sait tenir les spectateurs en suspens. 

Si tu relis bien ce qui a été écrit plus haut, tu verras que KaRiNe parlait de film à suspense.
Cf. TLFi : "[syspεns], Selon Rob. 1985 pop. [syspɑ ̃:s]."
Le dictionnaire de WR indique /syspɑ̃s/.

La prononciation de_ suspens_ se trouve aussi dans le dictionnaires de WR et le TLFi : /syspɑ̃/.


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour votre réponse, OLN ! Oui, c'est effectivement la même prononciation que j'ai vue dans le dictionnaire de WR et celui du TLFi, mais j'avais un doute après avoir lu aujourd'hui "maître du suspens" (et non pas "maître du suspense). On prononce donc le "s" ici bien qu'il n'y ait pas de "e" final ? (Est-ce que ça aurait dû être "maître du suspense" ?)


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, on écrit en principe "suspense" pour ce sens-là et on le prononce comme il a été dit. 
Cela dit, votre trouble peut s'expliquer parce qu'on trouve parfois le mot "suspens" dans le sens moderne de "suspense".
TLFi :


> *B. −* _Littéraire_
> *1.* Sentiment d'attente plus ou moins angoissée; moment d'un récit, d'une œuvre dramatique ou romanesque qui la suscite. Synon. _suspense_ (v. _suspense_2A)._Complète obscurité sur la scène. Le bruit de la voiture se rapproche peu à peu. Il tonne tout près de la porte. Court suspens_ (Claudel, _Violaine_, 1901, IV, p. 626).
> *2.* _P. ext._ Sentiment d'appréhension. Synon. _suspense_ (v. _suspense_2B)._Ce suspens devant l'incertain en quoi consiste la sensation des grandes vies, celle des nations pendant la bataille où leur destin est en jeu, celle des ambitieux à l'heure où ils voient que l'heure suivante sera celle de la couronne ou de l'échafaud_ (Valéry, _Variété IV_, 1938, p. 135).


Il est fort possible que dans ce cas (rare et à ne pas imiter), la prononciation soit influencée par celle de "suspense".


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai trouvé un seul résultat pour la phrase de yuechu  : 





> Watson l’adore.Soudain, alors qu’Agatha plonge avec délice dans le film (Alfred Hitchcock est un grand maître du suspens), une main mouillée se pose sur son épaule.


 J'aurais en effet écrit :  « _maître du suspens*e*_ ».   
Mais avec ou sans « e », dans ce contexte précis je prononcerais le « s » pour ne pas le confondre avec le sens usuel de _(en)_ _suspens. _


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour vos réponses, Bezoard et Nicomon !


----------

